
Carrier IQ Drops Empty Legal Threat, Apologizes to Security Researcher  - wglb
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2011/11/carrier-iq-drops-empty-legal-threat-apologizes-security-researcher
======
mikeknoop
Are there any reasons why I should _not_ donate to EFF?

~~~
robin_reala
The only one I can think of is if you’re not in the US. The UK (for example)
has the more locally focused Open Rights Group (
<http://www.openrightsgroup.org/> ).

~~~
stfu
Problem is that these are often far less aggressive than the EFF. The EFF
excels in the ability of spotting situations that are so obviously "wrong"
that they make great stories.

Most European organizations unfortunately appear to me far less professional
organized and more a bunch of activists who are lacking the firepower of EFFs
legal and PR team.

~~~
tripzilch
"most" ? Like which ones? Bits of Freedom seems pretty professional and
organized from what I've seen.

Also what do you mean with "bunch of activists", well I can guess what you
mean, but technically the EFF are activists just as well.

~~~
stfu
I contacted the EFF a while ago about their European links and they suggested
me to get in touch with <http://www.edri.org/>.

Now taking a look at their member associations:
<http://www.edri.org/about/members> Europe has a super fractioned structure of
EFF alike associations. Sure, one could argue some "regional networks", "local
strength" and "European situation" and I am sure most member associations are
doing good work.

But with lawmaking increasingly trickling from the central European Union
Administration to the state levels it is hard to say if this lose structures
are providing enough counter balance to professional lobbying efforts.

And the EFF seems to me playing on a level playing field with strong
industry/lobby organization by combining a top notch legal and public
relations team.

------
DanBC
I'm glad for him that they apologised and dropped the action before it got too
onerous for him.

I'm a bit confused about the legality of this software in the EU - does any
data get sent outside the EU? Is it compliant with various EU countries' data
protection laws? UK privacy campaigners might be interested, and want to take
it up (if appropriate) with the ICO.

~~~
Tuna-Fish
I believe it's installed by the carriers, so it's probably not used in EU.

------
codezero
It's too bad that this still won't help inform people about what an egregious
invasion of privacy that this and other "metrics" of their usage of online
services are.

By acquiescing Carrier iQ has made sure that the public will stop hearing
about this, and the noise will die down until someone else discovers a further
breach of trust and privacy.

------
scottshea
The value of attention to peoples actions is demonstrated once again

~~~
nextparadigms
"The world is a dangerous place to live not because of the people who are
evil, but because of the people who don't do anything about it." - Albert
Einstein

~~~
shabble
" _All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is that good men do nothing_
" -- Edmund Burke (probably[1][2])

[1] <http://tartarus.org/martin/essays/burkequote.html>

[2] <http://tartarus.org/martin/essays/burkequote2.html>

